# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Nhờ mọi người tư vấn về loại dầu cho bạc đạn 24000rpm?

## lekimhung

Xin chào mọi người, em có con spindle swiss 130w 23.000RPM mua của bác Quảng, chắc trên này cũng có người dùng con này rồi à. Nay em có 1 vấn đề xin mọi người tư vấn giúp.

Tình hình là con này có bạc đạn bôi trơn bằng dầu nên em không biết loại dầu nào thích hợp cho nó ạ. Em nghe nói có loại dầu tên là dầu 10 dùng bôi trơn không biết có được không?

Bác nào biết xin chia sẽ cho em với, thật tình em không phải dân cơ khí nên không có rành mấy cái này.

Xin cám ơn mọi người.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Xin chào mọi người, em có con spindle swiss 130w 23.000RPM mua của bác Quảng, chắc trên này cũng có người dùng con này rồi à. Nay em có 1 vấn đề xin mọi người tư vấn giúp.
> 
> Tình hình là con này có bạc đạn bôi trơn bằng dầu nên em không biết loại dầu nào thích hợp cho nó ạ. Em nghe nói có loại dầu tên là dầu 10 dùng bôi trơn không biết có được không?
> 
> Bác nào biết xin chia sẽ cho em với, thật tình em không phải dân cơ khí nên không có rành mấy cái này.
> 
> Xin cám ơn mọi người.


Dầu 10 dùng được bác, dầu nó loãng như dầu máy khâu

----------

lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

> Dầu 10 dùng được bác, dầu nó loãng như dầu máy khâu


Em cũng nghe nói dầu 10 dùng tốt, nhưng cũng nghe nói nó dùng cho máy may nên không biết thế nào nên em mới hỏi, nhiều khi có loại tốt hơn bác à.

----------


## vanlam1102

> Xin chào mọi người, em có con spindle swiss 130w 23.000RPM mua của bác Quảng, chắc trên này cũng có người dùng con này rồi à. Nay em có 1 vấn đề xin mọi người tư vấn giúp.
> 
> Tình hình là con này có bạc đạn bôi trơn bằng dầu nên em không biết loại dầu nào thích hợp cho nó ạ. Em nghe nói có loại dầu tên là dầu 10 dùng bôi trơn không biết có được không?
> 
> Bác nào biết xin chia sẽ cho em với, thật tình em không phải dân cơ khí nên không có rành mấy cái này.
> 
> Xin cám ơn mọi người.


cho e hỏi, spindle này có dùng khắc gỗ tốt không ạ.

----------


## lekimhung

> cho e hỏi, spindle này có dùng khắc gỗ tốt không ạ.


Khắc gỗ vi vu bác à, còn cắt gỗ thì từ từ thôi, 130W mà.

----------


## lekimhung

Với lại cho em hỏi thêm, ở SG dầu 10 mua ở đâu, ai biết chỉ điểm dùm ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Với lại cho em hỏi thêm, ở SG dầu 10 mua ở đâu, ai biết chỉ điểm dùm ạ.


Mấy chỗ bán dầu nhớt công nghiệp đều có bán tuy nhiên họ có bán lẻ không. Chỗ bán máy may cũng có bán.
Hãng Shell : Molina S2 BL 10 , Số 10 là chỉ số độ nhớt của nó.

----------

lekimhung

----------


## nhatson

> Với lại cho em hỏi thêm, ở SG dầu 10 mua ở đâu, ai biết chỉ điểm dùm ạ.


đường tạ uyên ah
b.r

----------

lekimhung

----------


## vanlam1102

E nghe nói loại nhớt cho xe tay ga, chỗ gần bánh xe là loại nhớt 9. bác ra tiệm bán phụ tùng xe máy mua cả tạ cũng có.

----------

lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

Hỏi 1 câu cuối cùng cho chắc là túm lại dùng dầu 10 là ok hả máy bác ?

----------


## Nam CNC

dầu là ok mà , quan trọng nó có giữ lại bạc đạn lâu không ? hay là nó chỉ chảy qua rồi chảy ra ngoài, như thế thì mệt à , hao khủng khiếp .

----------

lekimhung

----------


## thuhanoi

> Xin chào mọi người, em có con spindle swiss 130w 23.000RPM mua của bác Quảng, chắc trên này cũng có người dùng con này rồi à. Nay em có 1 vấn đề xin mọi người tư vấn giúp.
> 
> Tình hình là con này có bạc đạn bôi trơn bằng dầu nên em không biết loại dầu nào thích hợp cho nó ạ. Em nghe nói có loại dầu tên là dầu 10 dùng bôi trơn không biết có được không?
> 
> Bác nào biết xin chia sẽ cho em với, thật tình em không phải dân cơ khí nên không có rành mấy cái này.
> 
> Xin cám ơn mọi người.


Nếu bác đổ dầu vào con này -  cho em hóng với nhé

----------


## lekimhung

> dầu là ok mà , quan trọng nó có giữ lại bạc đạn lâu không ? hay là nó chỉ chảy qua rồi chảy ra ngoài, như thế thì mệt à , hao khủng khiếp .


Cám ơn anh Nam, em định làm 1 cái hộp kín chứa dầu, trên nắp làm 2 ngõ cho khí vào và ra. Phần khí vào em làm cái ống cho nó xuống tới đáy hộp luôn. Dùng máy thổi oxy hồ cá thổi liên tục cho nó sục khí với hơi dầu ra ngõ kia để vào spindle. Còn ở dưới đáy hộp chắc là em diy cái bộ phận tạo sương khói bằng siêu âm với loa gốm áp điện, cứ 5 phút em kích 1 lần cho dầu nó ra sương luôn rồi theo khí vào spindle , hao dầu thì chắc là có rồi mà spindle đỡ hao hơn. Khi nào dầu gần hết thì mình thêm vào thôi à.

----------


## lekimhung

> Nếu bác đổ dầu vào con này -  cho em hóng với nhé


Đúng rồi bác, nó là anh em với con của em à.

----------


## thuhanoi

Con này em đổ dầu vào nó phun xuống phía collet hết, em tháo ra luôn - nó thông từ trên xuống dưới không có cái phôt nào - em không biết nó bôi trwn theo cách nào

----------


## anhxco

> Nếu bác đổ dầu vào con này -  cho em hóng với nhé


Con spindle này là laoị gì vậy chú hòe, nhìn xịn ghê.

----------


## nhatson

nếu nhà có máy nén khí, dùng cái này tiện hơn là hệ thống tạo sương

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## lekimhung

> nếu nhà có máy nén khí, dùng cái này tiện hơn là hệ thống tạo sương


Nhà cũng có máy nén nhưng mà thấy không ổn nên nghĩ dùng máy thổi oxy, thật ra con spindle này không cần áp lực cao tại vì nó gần như thông suốt à nên dùng máy thổi oxy ngon hơn, vừa êm vừa không hao điện. Diy thêm phần tạo khói dầu mình nghĩ là ngon rồi. 



Máy phun sương

 
Máy thổi oxy

----------


## nhatson

nếu quyết tâm vậy thì có 1 giải pháp nhẹ nhàng hơn
dùng bơm tăng áp để tạo sương
mà oil em ko chác là cái tạo sương gồm có thể tạo sương, cụ thử xem sao

1 việc nửa nhà có trẻ em chắc ko nên tạo sương dầu thế này

----------


## lekimhung

> nếu quyết tâm vậy thì có 1 giải pháp nhẹ nhàng hơn
> dùng bơm tăng áp để tạo sương
> mà oil em ko chác là cái tạo sương gồm có thể tạo sương, cụ thử xem sao
> 
> 1 việc nửa nhà có trẻ em chắc ko nên tạo sương dầu thế này


Trước tiên là phải có dầu thích cho bôi trơn. Thứ 2 là dùng máy oxy để chạy đường dài à. Tại vì không phải có dầu không, chủ yếu là không khí làm mát, không khí mang hơi dầu cho bôi trơn bạc đạn thôi à. Còn tạo sương bằng siêu âm mình chưa làm nhưng nghĩ có thể được, nghe nói hệ thống phun xăng điện tử trong động cơ xe cũng dùng siêu âm à.

Mà mình làm kín chứ không có phun ra ngoài đâu, sương dầu vừa sinh ra đã bị khí cuốn vào spin rồi, nên không sợ trẻ nhỏ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hôm trước tháo ra quên béng việc lấy mã số vòng bi mua loại có nắp che khỏi lo vụ dầu mỡ.

----------


## nhatson

phun xang em thấy nó dùng coil hơn là dùng thạch anh
dù sao thì no củng dùng piston để bơm, o giống cái tạo hơi ẩm ah





còn dùng bơm hơi hồ cá em e là lưu lượng khí ko đủ , nhưng mà dù sao, cứ thử xem sao

b.r

----------


## lekimhung

> phun xang em thấy nó dùng coil hơn là dùng thạch anh
> dù sao thì no củng dùng piston để bơm, o giống cái tạo hơi ẩm ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> còn dùng bơm hơi hồ cá em e là lưu lượng khí ko đủ , nhưng mà dù sao, cứ thử xem sao
> 
> b.r


Báo cáo bác là vụ phun xăng điện tử em chỉ nghe nói thôi chứ chưa nhìn thấy, nhưng mà nghĩ cũng có lý chứ không phải không thể à. 
Nhưng mà phải thử mới biết được, thử không được thì tính cách khác thôi.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

các cụ kinh thế, bôi trơn spinl chơi tới phun xăng cơ à, em bái phục các bác chế, híc. em ko được như thế, có điều em thấy khả thi cao, còn kinh tế lâu dài thể nào chưa biết

----------


## lekimhung

Báo cáo là sáng nay đi mua 1 tiếp dầu nhớt lốc hộp số xe tay ga về thử nghiệm, xác nhận là dự án dùng sóng siêu âm tách dầu thành sương thất bại, nó chỉ chuyển dầu từ trong sang màu trắng đục giống như nước tiết ra từ trái chuối của mấy bác thôi. Chắc tại dầu nó liên kết mạnh hơn nước. 

Tìm phương án khác vậy.

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Báo cáo là sáng nay đi mua 1 tiếp dầu nhớt lốc hộp số xe tay ga về thử nghiệm, xác nhận là dự án dùng sóng siêu âm tách dầu thành sương thất bại, nó chỉ chuyển dầu từ trong sang màu trắng đục giống như nước tiết ra từ trái chuối của mấy bác thôi. Chắc tại dầu nó liên kết mạnh hơn nước. 
> 
> Tìm phương án khác vậy.


oil nó có độ nhớt cao, cụ dùng pp dùng béc phun của hệ thống phun xăng chắc okies, hoặc bơm áp lực và bec dầu của máy diezen

loãng nhất em nghĩ là dầu 10 ~ dau muyn ~ dầu máy may  :Smile: 

b.r

----------

lekimhung

----------


## Nam CNC

công nhận cha Lekimhung phức tạp vấn đề dễ sợ , bác Nhất Sơn tư vấn cho cái phun dầu khí nén SMC rồi, về chơi thêm cái máy nén khí bé xíu nữa là phun tè le ra .... thiệt là phức tạp quá đê .... đầu tư cho cố rồi quá cố luôn , mà có khi nào bác chơi con 800W TQ nó rẻ hơn con này với hệ thống làm mát và bôi trơn không ?

Còn không là  như vầy , về tháo bạc đạn 7000 của nó ra , mua cái 6000 mặt bích cao su về dùng, nhớ tháo 1 bên cao su ra cho nó giải nhiệt và quay nhẹ hơn giảm ma sát, chỉ giữ lại bên nào cần che để chắn phoi thôi thì hợp lí hơn đó , bạc 6000 tra spec của nó thì chắc quay trên 20000rpm là vô tư ( em nghĩ vậy vì tra google nó đứt mạng nữa rồi )

Cần chính xác thì mua 6000 dòng P4 đó. Phay nhẹ nên ok , không đến nỗi banh ta lông đâu

----------

lekimhung, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> công nhận cha Lekimhung phức tạp vấn đề dễ sợ , bác Nhất Sơn tư vấn cho cái phun dầu khí nén SMC rồi, về chơi thêm cái máy nén khí bé xíu nữa là phun tè le ra .... thiệt là phức tạp quá đê .... đầu tư cho cố rồi quá cố luôn , mà có khi nào bác chơi con 800W TQ nó rẻ hơn con này với hệ thống làm mát và bôi trơn không ?
> 
> Còn không là  như vầy , về tháo bạc đạn 7000 của nó ra , mua cái 6000 mặt bích cao su về dùng, nhớ tháo 1 bên cao su ra cho nó giải nhiệt và quay nhẹ hơn giảm ma sát, chỉ giữ lại bên nào cần che để chắn phoi thôi thì hợp lí hơn đó , bạc 6000 tra spec của nó thì chắc quay trên 20000rpm là vô tư ( em nghĩ vậy vì tra google nó đứt mạng nữa rồi )
> 
> Cần chính xác thì mua 6000 dòng P4 đó. Phay nhẹ nên ok , không đến nỗi banh ta lông đâu


em iu khoa học mà ah  :Smile: , em bảo cụ chủ theard dùng cái bổ sung dầu cụ ấy ko chịu, nên bày thêm cách đó mà  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

Dạ em tiếp thu ý kiến mấy cụ, ý bác ns là hợp lý rồi, nhưng máy có tới 7 con spindle lận, mua 7 cái bơm cao áp em chịu hổng nổi, nếu dùng 1 bơm ra 7 đầu thì cũng hổng được vì bộ van khí em mua của bác romvang có tới 16 ngõ ra mà không được vì có chi tiết caosu trong đó.

Em thì yêu cầu đơn giản thôi, khí bơm liên  tục vào spindle, trên đường ống có gắn 1 túi dầu,cứ 30phút nhả vào ống 1 giọt la được.

Phương án nghĩ ra rồi nhưng không vẽ ra được nên khó mo tả. Đaị khái là dùng khí để bơm dầu luôn à. Làm 2 ngõ vào riêng biệt, 1 ngõ để bơm dầu. Có hơi phức tạp nhưng có cnc chắc OK.

----------


## thuhanoi

> ........ nếu dùng 1 bơm ra 7 đầu thì cũng hổng được vì bộ van khí em mua của bác romvang có tới 16 ngõ ra mà không được vì có chi tiết caosu trong đó.
> 
> .


Các chi tiết trong đó chịu được dầu bác hổng có lo

----------


## lekimhung

Bác romvang nói không nên,tra Google cũng chưa ra bác ơi. Hiệu koganei f10m8sj à.

----------


## nhatson

vây chỉ cần máy nén khí với bình bơm dầu dùng trong khí nén, xi lanh khí nén là okies

----------


## lekimhung

Từ từ bác ơi, chừng nào hết thuốc thì tìm phương án khác.

----------


## solero

Nếu là con spindle của bác Quảng thì bác cứ để khí có khí dầu tơi không cần bơm vì cục chặn ở gần colless có cơ cấu tự hút khí thông qua 4 vòng bi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nếu là con spindle của bác Quảng thì bác cứ để khí có khí dầu tơi không cần bơm vì cục chặn ở gần colless có cơ cấu tự hút khí thông qua 4 vòng bi.


Như vậy là mình sẽ dùng cái máy sục khí hồ cá sục vào bình dầu 10 đậy kín trong có ống dẫn sang ống hút của spindle là ok rồi.

----------


## lekimhung

> Như vậy là mình sẽ dùng cái máy sục khí hồ cá sục vào bình dầu 10 đậy kín trong có ống dẫn sang ống hút của spindle là ok rồi.


Em cũng nghĩ như bác,tạm thời dùng máy oxy hồ cá, máy khí thì khí mạnh hơn nhưng cũng có khả năng thổi bay dầu ra khỏi spindle luôn à.

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng nghĩ như bác,tạm thời dùng máy oxy hồ cá, máy khí thì khí mạnh hơn nhưng cũng có khả năng thổi bay dầu ra khỏi spindle luôn à.


nó mỡ theo thời gian, giồng như hệ thống bôi trơn trên máy CNC lớn ấy ah
bao lâu sẽ cho khí vào, và sẽ cho vào trong bao lâu

b.r

----------


## lekimhung

> nó mỡ theo thời gian, giồng như hệ thống bôi trơn trên máy CNC lớn ấy ah
> bao lâu sẽ cho khí vào, và sẽ cho vào trong bao lâu
> 
> b.r


Cụ nói chỉ đúng 1 nữa với con spin này thôi, đường khí vào thì phải liên tục à, làm mát mừ. Còn dầu thì lâu lâu sẽ được hoà vào khí để bôi trơn à.

----------


## KDD

Chào mấy A/E! lâu nay mỗi lần chạy mình nhỏ vài giọt dầu máy may, đang tính dùng dây truyền dịch của ngành y, cái này có thể điều chỉnh số giọt theo thời gian, A/E nghĩ sao?

----------


## lekimhung

> Chào mấy A/E! lâu nay mỗi lần chạy mình nhỏ vài giọt dầu máy may, đang tính dùng dây truyền dịch của ngành y, cái này có thể điều chỉnh số giọt theo thời gian, A/E nghĩ sao?


Em muốn dùng timer cho nó chính xác anh ơi, em ui khoa học mà.

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhưng mà khi khắc gỗ dầu nó văng xuống dính lên sản phẩm rồi tính sao mấy bác

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu dầu dính vào gỗ thì theo em có 1 cách , chơi nguyên xô dầu vào luôn cho nó đều màu chứ làm sao !!!! đợi dầu nó khô chắc râu mọc tới rún.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## lekimhung

> Nhưng mà khi khắc gỗ dầu nó văng xuống dính lên sản phẩm rồi tính sao mấy bác


Em thì không có khắc gỗ nên không sợ, nhưng mà em lại sợ nó tốn dầu nên mới nghĩ đủ thứ làm sao cho nó vừa phải mà không dư cũng không thiếu. Giải pháp đã nghĩ ra rồi nhưng phải nghiên cứu thử nghiệm mới dám đăng lên, nếu ok em post lên chia sẽ với mọi người vì cũng có nghiều người sài con này à.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## lekimhung

> nếu dầu dính vào gỗ thì theo em có 1 cách , chơi nguyên xô dầu vào luôn cho nó đều màu chứ làm sao !!!! đợi dầu nó khô chắc râu mọc tới rún.


Anh Nam hay nói em khoái làm phức tạp tình hình he, nghe lời anh chắc cũng phức tạp không kém à.

----------


## nhatson

toàn bàn, chưa thấy tiến triển dì hết

b.r

----------


## lekimhung

> toàn bàn, chưa thấy tiến triển dì hết
> 
> b.r


Em là em muốn đưa lên đây cho mọi người bàn trước cụ ơi, chứ em phải vài tháng sau mới cho đám spin nó khai hoả lận. Nên từ đây tới đó thì bàn và tiếp thu và thử nghiệm thôi à.Hihi.

----------

